# NFS.MOST.WANTED CRASH WHILE PLAYING GAME D3D9.DLL ERROR Plz help..



## KRISHI101 (May 19, 2008)

Hello to everyone...
i am the new user in digit forum....
i like to play nfs most.wanted game..
When i play the game it get crash always after 10 or 15min. it means game runs fine on my pc...but suddenly after some time it got crash....( Why it happens?  )
Error shown as ......''''' speed.exe has encounterd a problem need to close '''''
modename- d3d9.dll....

now my problem is because of this d3d9.dll error.....
i have medium range system with via-Unichrome pro igp display graphic card ....
and all other requirements are fullfilled for the game...
I have latest Direct-x 9.0c.....

I hope you can understand my problem now...
Plz give me any suggetion how i fix this problem......
i will be thankful for ur attention...............


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (May 19, 2008)

> Hello to everyone...


Hello.


> i am the new user in digit forum....


Welcome to the forums!


> i like to play nfs most.wanted game..


Even we do...


> When i play the game it get crash always after 10 or 15min. it means game runs fine on my pc...but suddenly after some time it got crash....( Why it happens?  )


Its like saying you arent feeling well. Anything may be wrong with you. Lets investigate more, shall we?  Mostly it can occur due to a pirated version which has not been cracked/ripped properly.


> Error shown as ......''''' speed.exe has encounterd a problem need to close '''''
> modename- d3d9.dll....


This is a directx dll. It is used by the game to render the graphics.


> now my problem is because of this d3d9.dll error.....


Not really. Either there is something wrong with the game exe, or with the directx in your comp.


> i have medium range system with via-Unichrome pro igp display graphic card ....


Are you sure this card is supported by NFS? goto www.systemrequirementslab.com to test your pc.


> and all other requirements are fullfilled for the game...


All others are fulfilled, meaning graphics card is not supported? if its not, then you need to get a better one...


> I have latest Direct-x 9.0c.....


Try reinstalling dx 9.0c.



> I hope you can understand my problem now...


Kind of.


> Plz give me any suggetion how i fix this problem......


Yep, try the ones above. ^^


> i will be thankful for ur attention...............


Yep, thanks accepted!


Hehe, was in a good mood cuz of nice sunny morning


----------



## dhanusaud (May 19, 2008)

Direct-x has problem, update it will work fine.


----------



## KRISHI101 (May 19, 2008)

I have reinstalled directX9.0c also but the problem is as it is....
and game runs fine only in the middle of playing after 10-15 min it get crash....and modename is d3d9.dll is shown,,,,,
thanks for ur kind reply Mr.dheeraj_kumar  but it does not help me ....
And ofcourse its pirated but it runs fine in my friend's pc ....
Only i got these problem and i have reinstalled the game also.....
May be Driect-Draw is the problem...but why after 10-15 min...
Is there any proper way i can increase the time....means it runs for some more time.....
Again i tell u game runs smothely......but after some time .......CRRRRASSSSH

plz someone help me how to fix this problem.....??


----------



## KRISHI101 (May 20, 2008)

Is anything Wrong....
why i didnt get any reply? Or the que, is much tough..


----------



## MetalheadGautham (May 20, 2008)

KRISHI101 said:


> I have reinstalled directX9.0c also but the problem is as it is....
> and game runs fine only in the middle of playing after 10-15 min it get crash....and modename is d3d9.dll is shown,,,,,
> thanks for ur kind reply Mr.dheeraj_kumar  but it does not help me ....
> And ofcourse its pirated but it runs fine in my friend's pc ....
> ...


google for d3d9.dll
you may find it in dlldump.com or something.
then download it and place it in the system32 folder replacing the current dll.


PS: First time I read this thread, I saw "NFS Most Wanted Crash" I was surprised, because crashing is a common thing in racing games


----------



## Zangetsu (May 20, 2008)

It seems ur d3d9.dll file is corrupt..

just download dat file from dllfiles.com & see whether it works or not


----------



## MetalheadGautham (May 20, 2008)

and here it is:
*www.dll-files.com/dllindex/d3d9.zip?0VDdPGbLdQ


----------



## KRISHI101 (May 22, 2008)

Thanks all of you for your kind reply...
Yes i have downloaded the d3d9.dll file from tht site....
Now the version of my system's d3d9.dll is 5.3.2600.2180
And the file which i downloaded is 4.9.0.901......
So i replace this file to older one in my system32 folder......
But   again the old file is restored automatically........

yes  when i replace the downloaded 4.9.0.901 file with older one  it  replaced but instatly  it restored  by  as it is means  in old v5.3.2600.2180.....so  how  is backup  happens....?

so  i cant replace the file   even  with pc restarted  also.....


and  this time i run the game it again crash and error shown as file  schedsvc.dll  .....
and  again   d3d9.dll  file  error shown  when  i  run  the  game  second  time.....
and  the mode version  is 5.3.2600.2180 for both  mode name.
bcoz the version is same for both file...


i  think  i  will  not  find  the  problem   unless  i  want  to  buy  new pc...

thanks again to all....
and will  be thankful if problem will  solved,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Zangetsu (May 22, 2008)

KRISHI101 said:


> Thanks all of you for your kind reply...
> Yes i have downloaded the d3d9.dll file from tht site....
> Now the version of my system's d3d9.dll is 5.3.2600.2180
> And the file which i downloaded is 4.9.0.901......
> ...



r u sure u got the ryt dll file....
just chec inside game folder whether it has any dll files with similar name....

d3dx9.dll etc


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (May 22, 2008)

dude... 5.3.2600.2180 is the version and build of your windows. 4.9.0.901 is the version and build of the directx. I suggest you to get the 60 MB dx redistributable from microsoft.com and use it. 

And you cant replace files because of SFC or System File Checker. it detects any modifications of system files, and when it does, it automatically restores a safe backup.for bypassing it, use safe mode


----------



## KRISHI101 (May 22, 2008)

No..mr. KaranTh85  there is no such file in game folder...and error  shown file is version 5.32600.2180 which is the version of my system32 's  file d3d9.dll...
it is  system file and i cant replace tht..
is thre any hidden backup? becoz whenever i  replace the file its allow me  but  instatly the old file again restored thre  (in system32 folder)

thanks mr.dheeraj_kumar  so  is it harmful for replace the file?
and should i replace the file in safemode as u told ...and i  told u  i  have latest directx9.0c   although  it is september update....but i  think  nothing  is  changes in directx...  becoz thre is  no  new version is produced ( is it?)  

and the  directx10 is for vista  i  cant  use it....


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (May 23, 2008)

Well, files get updated all the time, and microsoft releases the runtimes every month. 
this is the latest(march 08)

*www.microsoft.com/downloads/detail...9A-5B72-447D-84F9-EE6407ED1A91&displaylang=en

70 mb.


----------



## Riteshonline (May 23, 2008)

Huhhhh!

@ KRISHI101 Try this if u r guiune user otherwise NAG!!!!!!*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/actions1.gif

*www.microsoft.com/downloads/detail...38-db71-4c1b-bc6a-9b6652cd92a3&displaylang=en


----------



## Zangetsu (May 23, 2008)

as told dheeraj_kumar use the march08 setup....

I guess ur problem will be solved then


----------



## KRISHI101 (May 25, 2008)

ok i will try it...altough i have airtel mobile office internet so i cant think more than 5-6mb..but thanks all of ur valuable guidance...i will chek it out.....thanks again

and ya i forgot to tell tht...i can run many game like...maxpayne2...wwf raw...nfs hp2....freelancer..igi2.....etc law rang games
only this game is get crash..and i cant play it...just it....
but i will try tht update....


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (May 25, 2008)

Does this work in other computers? if not, the game might be faulty.


----------



## KRISHI101 (May 26, 2008)

No.  In Other Comp. It Runs Well.....only In My Pc...and I Dont Think Directx Update Will Solve This....i Stuck..............
But Thanks Man

No.  In Other Comp. It Runs Well.....only In My Pc...and I Dont Think Directx Update Will Solve This....i Stuck..............
But Thanks Man


----------



## ctrl_alt_del (May 26, 2008)

You have had enough help for a pirate. Take these queries to the some warez forum.


----------

